# Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?



## fabia-amanda (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich lange im Netz gegoogelt habe, aber nicht richtig fündig wurde, wende ich mich  nun an die Spezialisten: an Euch 

Ich möchte einen formalen (rechteckigen) Teich als Gestaltungselement in meinen Garten bauen - OHNE Fische und Pflanzen (denn die sind in einem naturnahen Teich mMn viel besser aufgehoben). 

Die Variante "Betonieren - versiegeln - einschlämmen - verputzen - 1000weitereArbeitsschritte" kommt nicht in Frage, da viel zu aufwändig. Daher kam mir die Idee, dass man doch einfach eine rechteckige Badewanne verkleiden könnte. Überlauf ist da ja eh vorhanden, eine Filteranlage brauch ich bei der Menge bestimmt nicht (oder?) und das ganze Projekt wäre sehr einfach zu verwirklichen. 

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob eine Acrylwanne überhaupt einen Winter draußen überstehen würde oder ich eine Stahlwanne nehmen sollte und wie ich den Abfluss unten zubekomme (Silikon nach dem Motto "viel hilft viel"?). Und ob ich einen Wannenträger bräuchte oder das gute Stück einfach einmauern könnte (evt. auf Wannenfüßen). 

Meine Vorstellung wäre folgende:

- ca. 2 x 1 m großen "Kasten" aus Steinen mauern, etwa 10 cm höher als die Wanne
- Badewanne reinsetzen, Überlauf der Wanne mit Rohr verbinden, so dass das Wasser dann außerhalb des gemaurten Kastens abfließen kann
- Badewanne fixieren (mit Sand/Kies/Erde auffüllen)
- Rundum auf dem Mauerrand Holzbohlen (Bankgirai, Lärche... mal gucken, was der Baumarkt so sagt) als Sitzgelegenheit befestigen
- Meinen neuen Teich großartig finden 

Denkt Ihr, die Sache könnte funktionieren oder das ist völlliger Blödsinn? Oder gibt es vlt. noch andere Gegenstände, die man für so einen schönen formalen Teich zweckentfremden könnte?

Bin schon gespannt auf Eure Antworten!

fabia

PS: falls mein Thema hier nicht hingehört, bitte verschieben, lieber Mod


----------



## heiko-rech (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo,

wie willst du verhindern, dass das Wasser gammelig wird?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo Fabia

gehen tut das sicher, nur wirst du keine 4 Wochen Freude am Wasser haben.
Ohne "alles" wird es sehr schnell veralgen, es sei denn du füllst alle naslang neues Wasser ein.


----------



## fabia-amanda (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ich hab eigentlich gedacht, dass sich das Wasser durch den Neuzufluss von Regenwasser stabil hält. Dem scheint ja nicht so zu sein, schade. 

Wenn ich so ne Art Wasserfall (naja, eher Rinnsal) über eine Metallplatte in das Wasserbecken laufen lassen würde, wäre das ausreichend? Das gute Stück soll nämlich vor eine Stützmauer. Wenn ich von 2 m Höhe Wasser reintröpfeln lasse, hab ich dann genug Bewegung im Wasser? Oder worauf kommt es an?

So ganz grob stell ich  mir das so vor (ja, ich weiß, dass hier ist nur ein Zimmerbrunnen. Sowas in groß) :


----------



## heiko-rech (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo,


fabia-amanda schrieb:


> Oder worauf kommt es an?


Aber in erster Linie geht es um Algen und eingebrachte Nähstoffe, die in so einem Becken eben nur von Algen aufgebraucht werden. Entweder du betreibst das Ganze mit Pooltechnik, oder du baust einen echten Teich, mit Pflanzen und/ oder Filter.

Auch die Bewegung des Wassers ändert an den grundsätzlichen Problemen nichts.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## fabia-amanda (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Und "Pooltechnik" würde bedeuten, ich setze dem Wasser Chlor und/oder andere Substanzen zu, die die Algenbildung verhinder? 

Damit würde dann die Nutzung als Gießwasser für den Garten rausfallen, oder?

Ich sehe schon, ich gehe etwas zu naiv an die Sache ran...


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo.

Um den Charakter einer freien Wasserfläche zu erhalten, könntest Du auf Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt zurück greifen...
Letzteres schiebt allerdings auch mal unscheinbare Blüten über die Wasseroberfläche hinaus. 
Ich selbst betreibe seit 2 Jahren einen 65 l Miniteich, welchem jegliche hohe Pflanzen fehlen. Nur Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosenableger (Aufzuchtstation) + __ Schnecken haben dort ihr Zuhause. Das Wasser ist (auch dank einiger Wasserflöhe) glasklar. 

Vielleicht findest Du aber auch Gefallen an einer Seerose? Diese trägt jedoch durch die Pflanzung in einem Gefäß mit nährstoffhaltigem Substrat eher nicht zum algenarmen Gleichgewicht bei.


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Den Abfluß würde ich nicht mit Silikon o.ä. abdichten, sondern schlicht auf eine Abflußgarnitur einen Standard-Sanitärrohrstopfen setzen.
Man könnte den Abfluß aber auch als Bodenablauf für einen Wasserfall oder eine Handschwengelpumpe nutzen.
Sowas habe ich mal mit umgebauter Handpumpe gesehen. Sparsame, aber schöne Bepflanzung und dann über Pumpe an die Handschwengelpumpe. Blächerte sehr entspannend und das Wasser war glasklar.


----------



## fabia-amanda (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Danke für Eure Ideen!

Allerdings hat sich nun was neues ergeben (stundenlange Google-Suche war gestern abend erfolgreich!) : 

http://www.heissner.com/index.php?p...id=28&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91&lang=de

Dieses gute Stück habe ich gestern entdeckt. Der Preis ist super, und sogar so super, dass ich mir 2 Stück davon leisten werde. 

Hier der aktuelle Plan: 

Die beiden Becken werden nebeneinander gestellt, so dass ein langes Rechteck entsteht. Drumrum wird ein Kasten gemauert, etwas höher als die Becken selbst, und zwischen den beiden Becken wird es ebenfalls eine Mauer geben (soll dann so ähnlich aussehen wie ein Steg, von außen soll man also gar nicht sehen, dass es zwei Becken sind). 

Dazu einige Fragen: 

- Mein Mann will dann die beiden Becken verbinden, um einen gleichen Wasserspiegel zu erreichen. Wie kann ich denn das Rohr abdichten, damit die Sache auch wirklich dicht ist?

- Brauche ich noch einen Überlauf? Oder darf das Wasser einfach über den Rand laufen und dann im Kies/Split versickern? (hier geht es im Prinzip "nur" um´s Regenwasser - im Siegerland kein wirklich seltenes Phänomen  )

- Bei Aldi gibt es kommende Woche Wasserpumpen. Ich wollte zwei Stück davon kaufen und je eine in jedem Becken platzieren (bin ein Fan von Symmetrie). Brauche ich zusätzlich dann noch Filter oder sonstwas, damit mein Wasser schön klar und "gesund" bleibt?

Link: http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_angebot_do_03_06_2010_48_337_5560_5.html

Hier mal der Text: 

TOP CRAFT® 
Springbrunnenpumpe

•Leistungsfähige Teichpumpe für Wasserfall, Bachlauf und Wasserspeier
•Zum Dauereinsatz unter Wasser: Reichert das Wasser mit Sauerstoff an und unterstützt die Selbstreinigungskraft 
•Pumpengehäuse aus rostfreiem Edelstahl        
•Fördermengenregulierung mit Speieranschluss 
•Umfangreiches Zubehör: Stufenfontäne, Glockenfontäne und Schaumsprudler 
•Inkl. Durchflussregler für Fontäne, Tragegriff, Saugkorb mit BIOCELL-Filtereinsatz, Anschluss für Wasserspeier, Durchflussregler für Wasserspeier, 10 m Anschlussleitung mit Schutzkontaktstecker
•Aufnahmeleistung: 50 Watt
•Fördermenge max. 1.750 l/h, Förderhöhe max. 2 m, Eintauchtiefe max. 3 m

Abmessungen: 

•Stufenfontäne: Höhe: 110 cm, Ø 93 cm
•Glockenfontäne: Ø 45 cm
•Schaumsprudler Höhe: Ca. 32 cm

Eine andere Idee wäre, auf diesen Steg einen Brunnen zu setzen, der das Wasser dann nach rechts und links (also wieder in beide Becken) abgibt. Oder zwei Wasserspeier, die über Kreuz das Wasser in das jeweils anderen Becken abgeben. 

Völlig genial wären natürlich Jumping Jets, die aber leider ja unbezahlbar sind 

Jumping Jets: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtZENtwgeXA

Falls jemand noch gute Ideen hat: immer her damit


----------



## heiko-rech (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo,

schöne Idee, ändert aber nichts an der Sache mit den Algen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## fabia-amanda (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Danke! Aber wie genau ändere ich das Problem mit den Algen?

Da ich ja im Sommer meine Füße ins kühle Nass hängen will, mag ich weder Pflanzen noch Tiere drin haben - bin da völlig unsinnigerweise total panisch, wenn mir irgendwas an den Füßen rumkrabbelt....

Dabei fällt mir noch eine weitere Frage ein: 

Die Becken sind ja schwarz. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die hellblau zu streichen? Oder habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit LED-Unterwasserbeleuchtung? Sieht das auch in einem schwarzen Becken schön aus?


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

hallo Amanda,

nochmal, dein Wasser wird trotz Pumpen,Filter und anderem Schnickschnack weder klar noch "gesund" bleiben.
Ohne Chemie läuft da gar nix.

Aber probiers ruhig.  Try and Error


----------



## fabia-amanda (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*



Eugen schrieb:


> hallo Amanda,
> 
> nochmal, dein Wasser wird trotz Pumpen,Filter und anderem Schnickschnack weder klar noch "gesund" bleiben.
> Ohne Chemie läuft da gar nix.
> ...



Ich hab ja jetzt auch schon dreimal gefragt, wie ich die Sache in den Griff bekomme, aber konkrete Anweisungen habe ich noch nicht gehört. 

Sorry, ich bin halt ein totaler Neuling, da müsst Ihr mir schon genau sagen, was Sache ist oder wo ich´s nachlesen kann...

Also nochmal: Wenn ich in meinem Teich keine Pflanzen und Tiere mag, das Wasser aber grundsätzlich gerne als Blumenwasser für den Garten verwenden möchte, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Wenn ich mich doch mit Pflanzen anfreunden kann (ich denke da gerade an die Unterwasserpflanzen, die Anett vorgeschlagen hat), reichen die aus, um ein gesundes Klima im Teich zu erhalten?

Abgesehen davon würde ich mich zu Tipps und Meinungen zu meinen vorher gestellten Fragen freuen


----------



## heiko-rech (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo,


fabia-amanda schrieb:


> Ich hab ja jetzt auch schon dreimal gefragt, wie ich die Sache in den Griff bekomme, aber konkrete Anweisungen habe ich noch nicht gehört.


Du hast konkrete Anweisungen bekommen, willst sie aber scheinbar nicht so recht wahrhaben. Entweder Pooltechnik, oder Pflanzen. Wurde doch so schon mehrfach geschrieben.



fabia-amanda schrieb:


> Also nochmal: Wenn ich in meinem Teich keine Pflanzen und Tiere mag, das Wasser aber grundsätzlich gerne als Blumenwasser für den Garten verwenden möchte, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?


Täglich frisches Wasser einfüllen.


fabia-amanda schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich doch mit Pflanzen anfreunden kann (ich denke da gerade an die Unterwasserpflanzen, die Anett vorgeschlagen hat), reichen die aus, um ein gesundes Klima im Teich zu erhalten?


Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Wie bei vielen Dingen in der Natur, läßt sich da keine 100%ige Aussage treffen, da zu viele Faktoren mitspielen.

Zum Lesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

sorry,aber langsam versteh ich gar nix mehr. 

Liebe Amanda du bist hier in einem Teichforum.
Willst aber keinen Teich,sondern nur ein Becken,um die Füße reinzustrecken und mit diesem Wasser dann Blumen gießen.
Andererseits,möchtest du diese Wannen auch noch beleuchten. 
Es darf keine Chemie, keine Pflanzen und kein Getier rein.  

Für mich suchst du nach der "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" , aber die existiert nur in Fabeln. 

Nochmals,und dann klink ich mich hier aus :

Das was du vorhast geht so nicht !!!!
Auch nicht mit Filter,Pumpe und so Gedöns.

Buddel die Wannen ein,fülle sie mit Wasser,häng die Füße rein (max 6 Tage), nimm das Wasser zum Gießen.
Am siebten Tag beginnst du wieder von vorne.
(und wöchentlich grüßt das Murmeltier   )

Was sollen wir denn noch antworten.


----------



## heiko-rech (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo Eugen


Eugen schrieb:


> häng die Füße rein (max 6 Tage),




Da würd ich mir aber was zu Lesen dazuholen, das könnte sonst langweilig werden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## fabia-amanda (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen
> 
> 
> Da würd ich mir aber was zu Lesen dazuholen, das könnte sonst langweilig werden.



Gibt bestimmt auch Schwimmhäute... 

Sorry Jungs, ich bin nun mal absolut unwissender Neuling. Wenn Ihr mir sowas wie "Pooltechnik" um die Ohren haut, hilft mir das nicht viel weiter. Was mir weiterhelfen würde, wäre z.B. folgendes:

"Liebe fabia, wenn Du ein Becken mit klarem, gesundem Wasser haben möchtest, gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten: 

1. Fische und Pflanzen rein, auf folgendes solltest Du achten:...

2. Nur Pflanzen rein, auf folgendes solltest Du achten: ...

3. Nix rein, dann brauchst Du aber Pooltechnik, und das sieht folgendermaßen aus: ..."

Auch ein "hier bist Du völlig falsch, frag mal ne Gartenarchitekten" wäre völlig in Ordnung (sofern denn zutreffend).

Abgesehen davon würde ich mir noch immer zu Tipps und Antworten zu meinen Fragen (Teichfilter von Aldi etc.) freuen...


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo Fabia.

Gegen Unwissenheit ist nichts einzuwenden, dagegen hilft aber, sich zu belesen. Das können wir Dir nicht abnehmen.
Dir wurde u.a. der Link zu unserem Basiswissen gegeben. Was dort drin steht, kann man unmöglich in einem Beitrag zusammen fassen.

Möchtest Du das, was Du tust, verstehen? Möchtest Du bei möglichen Problemen selbst eingreifen können ohne vorher u.U. ewig auf eine Antwort in einem Forum warten zu müssen? Dann lies die wichtigen Basiswissen-Themen. Man kann sie auch ausdrucken und in der Sonne lesen, oder im Bett. 
Zum Thema Algen gibt es noch einen Beitrag von mir: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760

Ansonsten:
- Fische braucht kein Teich, Pflanzen dagegen schon.  Zu beachten gibt es da nur, dass Du winterharte Arten nehmen solltest und vor allem Teicherde weglassen/abspülen. Wie gesagt, lies mal etwas quer, damit das Grundverständnis für einen Teich kommt.

- Zu Pooltechnik bist Du hier im falschen Forum, denn hier geht es leider nur um Teiche. 

- Das bei Al*i ist kein FILTER, das ist eine Pumpe. Diese pumpt Wasser von A nach B. Ein Filter filtert Wasser. Zum Teil geschieht das rein mechanisch (Bürsten, Siebe, u.a.m.), zum Teil biologisch (Schwämme, __ Hel-X). Der Filter entfernt Dir aber keine gelösten Nährstoffe. Und diese Nährstoffe sind nun mal Dein Problem in einem Teich ohne Pflanzen. 

Wenn Du täglich gießen möchtest, dann kannst Du täglich das Wasser in Deinem Becken erneuern und ich sehe kein Problem... außer dass vermutlich mit der Zeit trotzdem ein paar Fadenalgen am Rand wachsen werden. Tägliche Vollwasserwechsel schaden dem Gleichgewicht. Irgendwie wirst Du Dich entscheiden müssen zwischen:
Gießvorrat+Beine baumeln und Teich mit klarem Wasser, der ein biologisches Gleichgewicht aufbauen darf+trotzdem mal Beine drin baumeln lassen.
Schwimmhäute inklusive. 

Dazwischen wird es bei der angestrebten Größe nichts Funktionierendes geben. 
Wenn man 20.000 Liter und mehr in einem richtigen Teich hat, kann man natürlich 1000 Liter oder etwas mehr zum Gießen nehmen und nachfüllen... das sind halt andere Dimensionen.


----------



## fabia-amanda (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo, Annett, 

danke für Deine hilfreiche Antwort!



Annett schrieb:


> Gegen Unwissenheit ist nichts einzuwenden, dagegen hilft aber, sich zu belesen. Das können wir Dir nicht abnehmen.



Damit hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht. Ich habe das Basiswissen schon vor meinem ersten Post quergelesen, allerdings geht es eben hauptsächlich um Pflanzen und Tiere im und um den Teich. Irgendwie hab ich mir da was ausgesucht, das nicht unbedingt "standard" ist. Das macht die Informationssuche (generell im Netz) nicht gerade einfacher...



> Möchtest Du das, was Du tust, verstehen? Möchtest Du bei möglichen Problemen selbst eingreifen können ohne vorher u.U. ewig auf eine Antwort in einem Forum warten zu müssen?



Klar. Und ich lasse mich auch gerne belehren (die Unterwasserpflanzen erscheinen mir schon nicht mehr ganz so schlimm wie noch gestern  ) und mir Tipps geben. Ich kann im Moment nur schlecht filtern, welches Wissen ich wirklich brauche. Denn beispielsweise das Basiswissen zu Fischen im Teich kann ich mir sparen, weil ich keine möchte. 



> Zum Thema Algen gibt es noch einen Beitrag von mir: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760



Das war der erste Artikel, den ich gelesen hab 

Nochmal: ich habe wirklich KEINE Ahnung von der ganzen Materie. Wenn mir Stichworte hingeworfen werden, versuche ich auch, diese nachzulesen. Aber Ihr Profis wisst ja bestimmt auch selbst noch, dass einen die vielen Info´s gerade am Anfang echt überrennen können. 



> Ansonsten:
> - Fische braucht kein Teich, Pflanzen dagegen schon.  Zu beachten gibt es da nur, dass Du winterharte Arten nehmen solltest und vor allem Teicherde weglassen/abspülen. Wie gesagt, lies mal etwas quer, damit das Grundverständnis für einen Teich kommt.



Habe mich schon mit den von Dir vorgeschlagenen Arten auseinandergesetzt.



> - Zu Pooltechnik bist Du hier im falschen Forum, denn hier geht es leider nur um Teiche.



Das hilft mir doch auch schon mal weiter. Ich dachte schon, keiner hat Lust, mir was dazu zu sagen...



> - Das bei Al*i ist kein FILTER, das ist eine Pumpe. Diese pumpt Wasser von A nach B. Ein Filter filtert Wasser.



Das Teil hat aber doch einen integrierten Filter, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

"•Inkl. Durchflussregler für Fontäne, Tragegriff, *Saugkorb mit BIOCELL-Filtereinsatz,[/b) Anschluss für Wasserspeier, Durchflussregler für Wasserspeier, 10 m Anschlussleitung mit Schutzkontaktstecker"

Das ein Filter aber nicht den Nährstoffausgleich regelt, hab ich mittlerweile auch verstanden. 




			Irgendwie wirst Du Dich entscheiden müssen zwischen:
Gießvorrat+Beine baumeln und Teich mit klarem Wasser, der ein biologisches Gleichgewicht aufbauen darf+trotzdem mal Beine drin baumeln lassen.
Schwimmhäute inklusive. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Tja, den Gießvorrat kann ich ja auch weiterhin in der Regentonne sammeln. Und wegen des biologischen Gleichgewichts diskutier ich noch mal mit meinem verschreckten "Ich", das Angst vor jeglichem Kram im Wasser hat 

Also, danke noch mal für Deine Hilfe und Deine Tipps!*


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo Fabia.

Vergiß den Filtereinsatz der Pumpe.... er dient mehr dem Schutz der Pumpe vor Schmutz, als dass er großartig eine Bakterien-Besiedlungsfläche bietet. Dafür muss man ihn vermutlich auch viel zu oft reinigen.
Wir hatten am Teich meiner Mutter zu Anfang nur so ein Wasserspiel. Diese Schwämmchen mußten bald jeden Tag gründlich gespült werden, damit man dann 24h Ruhe hatte. 

Wenn Du ausreichend Pflanzen hast und keine Fische, kannst Du Dir den Filter sowieso schenken. Gib etwas Spielkastensand auf den Boden - dann haben die nützlichen Bakterien auch etwas Besiedlungsfläche.
Soll der "Teich" dauerhaft existieren, wirst Du ihn aber u.U. recht bald mit freiwilligen Gästen (__ Libellen + deren Larven, Wasserflöhen, Rückschwimmer u.a.m.) teilen müssen.
Bei einer weiteren Kontaktphobie hilft dann wohl nur eine Schüssel mit Wasser für die Beine und das Betrachten des vielfältigen Lebens im Teichlein.
Ich steht z.B. nur im Teich, wenn es unbedingt sein muss = Pflegearbeiten an den Pflanzen, dann aber gerne. 
Viel lieber hocke ich am Rand und schaue dem munteren Treiben im Flachwasser zu. 
__ Molche bei der Jagd, Eiablage oder Balz, Wechselkrötenquappen bei der Nahrungssuche, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Taumelkäfer, Wasserflöhe, einige andere Insektenlarven.... das entspannt und ist besser als mancher TV-Sender.


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Hallo Fabia,

wenn du es so machst, wie Annett schreibt, eine Schüssel für die Füße und den "Teich" nur mit Pflanzen besiedeln, wirst du bald von der Vielfalt des Lebens im Wasser überrascht sein - und mit zunehmender Beobachtung wirst du sicher auch deine Angst verlieren! Die Natur ist so vielseitig und interessant! Das geht hier oft Kindern so, die direkt aus der Großstadt kommen und für die alles "Krabbeltier" in der Natur einfach nur "iiihhhh" ist. Wenn man ihnen dann aber erklärt, wie wichtig das alles ist und dass alle Krabbeltiere ihre Berechtigung auf Leben haben, dann werden sie neugierig - und die Angst schwindet zusehends, im Gegenteil, sie werden sogar zu Verteidigern der Artenvielfalt! Ich würde dir das auch wünschen, dass du die Natur mit anderen Augen siehst als nur mit Angst!


----------



## fabia-amanda (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ich würde dir das auch wünschen, dass du die Natur mit anderen Augen siehst als nur mit Angst!



Hallo Maja, 

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Zum Thema "Angst vor der Natur" möchte ich aber doch noch was sagen: ich bin __ Spinnen- und Fliegenretter, in unserer Dusche wohnt schon ziemlich lange ein Weberknecht (der immer recht hektisch wird, wenn ich unter die Dusche steige, sich den Platz dort aber nicht nehmen lässt  ) und meine Mann betreibt Imkerei mit 3 Völkern. Ich habe also nicht prinzipiell Angst vor der Natur, nur lediglich vor Viechern, die ich nicht sehen kann und mir an den Füßen rumkrabbeln 

Nachdem ich mittlerweile viel im Forum gelesen habe, kam mir schon die Idee, einen weiteren, naturnahen Teich im Garten zu verwirklichen. Das muss ich aber erst noch meinem Mann beibringen


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Formaler/Architektonischer Teich aus Badewanne?*

Ja, du hast natürlich recht, ich habe mich da zu pauschal ausgedrückt .

Ich kann das ja irgendwie auch verstehen, geht es mir mit großen Gewässern ja ebenso, in einem See würde ich niemals schwimmen gehen, wenn da Pflanzen etc. drin sind, die ich nicht sehen kann . Aber im gartenteich, der ja so schön übersichtlich ist und man meist bis auf den Grund schauen kann, finde ich das einfach nur faszinierend, was sich da so tut. Ich mochte es auch sehr, wenn meine Kois mir aus der Hand gefressen haben und dabei schon mal meinen Finger erwischt haben, allerdings haben die ja zum Glück keine Zähne 
Die Idee mit dem naturnahen Teich in  deinem Garten finde ich  klasse. Du wirst mit Sicherheit mehr Spaß daran haben, als du es dir jetzt vorstellen kannst. Dasselbe Problem habe ich mit meinem Mann auch, er macht das alles mir zuliebe jetzt, aber wenn der Teich dann fertig ist und  sich dort wieder Leben drin entwickelt, ist der derjenige, der die meiste Zeit auf dem Bauch liegend mit der Kamera vor dem Auge dort verbringt!


----------

